# Bubinga, birdseye maple, paduak and yellowheart Bane slingshot with "broken bat" on reverse



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Continuing in my Batman theme, here is a Bane slingshot. It's a multiplex core with bubinga, birdseye maple and paduak for the luchador mask and a broken bat on the reverse out of bubinga and yellowheart. 








My home and menu buttons on my phone aren't working, so I'll post the reverse separately.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

...and the reverse


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Love it..

Makes me have a desire for a OTT Punisher slingshot









LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic, nicely done


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

superb work


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Beautiful work.

Martin


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

The Punisher slingshot will have to wait until I start doing Marvel characters. I have a few ideas for that one, though. It should be OTT in more than one way.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

perfect!! i dont think it can get any better


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

dude, seriously. stop making such amazing slingshots.. you are making us all look bad lol. jk


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

nooo, keep em coming!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Everybody else is stepping up their game, too. I think we have flippinout and a few others to credit for the trend in improvement. I'm just going to keep making what I want to.


----------



## Faust (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, very impressive work. I don't think I even want to know what all goes into making one like that.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

Faust said:


> Wow, very impressive work. I don't think I even want to know what all goes into making one like that.


i believe he uses some kind of magic.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Faust, it's not as bad as you might think. Just cut one piece at a time and then trace the next part to cut and refine it until it fits. Then move on to the next piece. Pick a design and give it a shot. My first inlaid slingshot was a black widow, then a Canadian flag.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like your work and your project too. Your catapult looks awesome, a very good job.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Faust, it's not as bad as you might think. Just cut one piece at a time and then trace the next part to cut and refine it until it fits. Then move on to the next piece. Pick a design and give it a shot. My first inlaid slingshot was a black widow, then a Canadian flag.


was the canadian flag a commissioned work? are you a closet canadian?


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

The Canadian flag was for my grandma who lives up there by you in Winnepeg. There was a crow bothering the ducks she likes to watch. It came out okay, but my scroll saw blade was in bad shape and the maple leaf was asymmetrical. It was paduak and maple.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

And no, I'm not a closet Canadian. My mom is a resident alien, here in Arizona. On my dad's side I'm a fourth generation Arizonan. My blood is thinner than rubbing alcohol. I can't stand the cold and break out my heaviest jacket when it is in the 50's here.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

lol. I could not stand the heat of arizona. i would melt.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's only going to be 101 today. I haven't been to Winnipeg for 30 years. I can't function in cold. I don't even go to the snow here. The only thing that should be cold is my Pepsi.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

its going to be 22 C today here. not bad really.. last week it was hovering around 0 C .. gets too cold, too fast here. I am happy for the warm spell because i am expecting the traveling slingshot this week!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I found a nice stack of railroad ties this morning after I dropped my youngest son off at school and took some pictures in natural light. Here's Bane:








and the broken bat


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice! I like it!!


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

Is there something like a guide to inlays? because I would really love to try it some time. as far as slingshot go, I'll have to try and come up with a design that's nice to hold first, but i would love to make other stuff with inlays...


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I haven't seen one, I just did what seemed like the right thing to do. I'll try to document the steps on the next one I do. I'm sure that a quick Google search would yield several good tutorials. I have found that I get the best results using 1/4"material. I think it would be much easier to use a scroll saw than a coping saw, the scroll saw will give a nice vertical edge and will, using the right blade, give very smooth cuts that require almost no sanding before assembly. I love my reverse tooth blades. I'd take pictures in my work space, but you guys would lose any respect you might have for me. It's an unholy mess.


----------



## Sofa King Lazy (Aug 5, 2011)

Another very nice slingshot !


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love that. It takes a lot of skill to do something like that. And it wouldn't even be worth it if you couldn't create a design worthy of the effort. A lot of talent, both artistic and manual went into that piece. Kudos, Shawn!


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> I found a nice stack of railroad ties this morning after I dropped my youngest son off at school and took some pictures in natural light. Here's Bane:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks even more pukka in the natural light,youve def got the gift mate


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. It's easy to be inspired by the work, materials and shapes I see here every day. I also appreciate the critique and suggestions, like Xidoo's photography tips. I put hours into the frames, the pictures should be with at least a few minutes effort too.


----------

